# Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Stuttgart21*

Dieser Thread wurde hier ausgekoppelt, da dass Thema Polizei vs. Demonstranten eindeutig zu umfangreich ist und doch eher wenig mit Bahnhofskonstruktionen zu tun hat.


----------



## DarthLAX (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Stuttgart21*

interessant....(hab gerade am stück die ganze diskussion hier gelesen)

jetzt möchte ich nat. meinen "senf" dazu geben 

naja,

1. ich bin für projekte wie stuttgart 21 (also projekte dieser art - ich finde es schon un-tragbar, das sich in manchen städten, gemeinden und auch so, bautechnisch die letzten 10-20 kaum etwas bis gar nichts getan hat, das betrifft vor allem technische projekte (wenn es nach mir ginge, würde es den münchner trans-rapid auch geben, aber nein, überall nur ewige nein sager und querulanten die jede veränderung gleich als "schlecht", "schlimm" und "teufelswerk" - sollen wir gleich die inquisition wieder einführen, wissenschaft verbieten und bücher verbrennen?....ich denke nicht d.h. warum die entwicklung immer aufhalten bzw. bremsen wollen?)

2. ich verstehe das den gegnern die kosten nicht passen, aber:

schon mal nen haus gebaut und es geschafft, das man NIRGENDS über dem grund-budget landete? - also ich net (ok, hab noch kein eigenes, aber verwandte - und noch nie hab ich es gesehen, das die schätzungen vom baubegin eingehalten worden sind bzw. unterboten wurden!)

3. das konzept mag net das gelbe vom ei sein, aber:

es ging vor gericht durch, d.h. das stören der bauarbeiten ist IMHO illegal! (demonstrieren, ja, vielleicht, aber bauarbeiter/polizisten stören bzw. angreifen (die diese vor dem MOB schützen müssen, weil friedliche demos ja meist doch net so friedlich sind - sicher, ist oft net die schuld der "echten" demonstranten, aber, solange man keine querulanten und extremisten aus ner demo raus halten kann, soll man net demonstrieren (und sich dann noch beschweren wenn man pfefferspray, tränengas, wasserwerfer-strah, knüppel/schild oder sogar gummi geschosse ab kriegt, denn IMHO haben polizisten, neben der pflicht eigentum (bahngebäude, maschinen der bau firmen etc.), gesundheit von bauarbeitern etc. zu schützen auch das RECHT sich SELBST zu VERTEIDIGEN, vor allem wenn steine, flaschen (schon mal von ner PET-Flasche mit inhalt getroffen worden - selbst wenn die net voll war? - nein, dann testet das mal bitte, danke) aber auch "kastanien" (die tun auch weh wenn wer mit wucht schmeißt - wenn jetzt wer sagt: die tragen schutzkleidung - das mag sein, trotzdem würde ich dadurch wohl "trigger happy" werden, wenn die ich mit allem möglichen beschmeißen, vor allem, IMHO, ist es net weit von ner PET-Flasche bis zu ner glas-flasche (evtl. noch mit brennbarem drinnen!)!) ist nicht wirklich ne lösung, oder (jeder der da mit-macht gehört in KNAST - nix gegen die demo an und für sich wie gesagt (recht auf meinungs-äußerung) aber stören, randalieren und krawall sind einfach net drin (und da gehört wirklich härteres vorgehen her)

4. polizei-gewalt....naja gibt es sicherlich, aber, willst du den polizisten verbieten sich selbst zu schützen? - also ich nicht. und mal im ernst, ein wasserwerfer ist immer noch besser als scharfe waffen, noch dazu hat die polizei "rules of engagement" d.h. die warnen einen normal vor (ausser bei selbstverteidigung oder wenn die gerade dabei bist einen von deren kollegen auf zu mischen, was dann doch sofortiges handeln legitimiert IMHO), vll sogar 2-3x und dann setzen sie ihre mittel ein (was auch rechtens ist, da zu wiederhandlung = wiederstand gegen die staatsgewalt und damit VERBOTEN!)

5. habt ihr da oben jetzt net so nen grünen "lalli" an der macht (sorry, aber ich kann die grünen nicht ab - aber andererseits, ich mag die NPD, die LINKE (ex-PDS - welche wiederum aus der EX-SED entstammt!), die kommunisten, die republikaner, die SPD, die bibelpartei und so auch net sonderlich (CDU/CSU bin ich im moment auch enttäuscht von - sage nur "atom-ausstieg"! - genau wie die FDP)

naja worauf ich mit punkt 5 raus wollte: was passiert eig. im moment auf S21 bezogen (also von seite der "regierung" (ob man die grünen als solche bezeichnen kann weiß ich net....öko-fanatiker geben IMHO keine gescheite regierung ab)

6. kinder auf ner demo? - bin ich auch gegen (die haben keine meinung, werden aber als "teilnehmer" gezählt (bzw. sie mögen vll sogar ne meinung haben, dürfen diese aber nicht politisch wirksam äußern, weil sie nicht wählen dürfen!) was dann heißt: 10000 demonstranten, aber wenn davon 1500-200 kinder waren (weil das thema vll gerade eltern interested - anmerkung: bezieht sich jetzt net speziel auf S21 - dann ist das doch eine verdrehung der tatsachen!))

noch viel mehr haben kinder da nix zu suchen, wenn man sich ausmalen kann, das querulanten, aufwiegler und sonstige hetzer vor ort sind (und die polizei so oft zum eingreifen gezwungen ist, ganz einfach weil sie eingreifen muss laut gesetzeslage!)

deshalb: solchen eltern das recht ab zu erkennen ihre kinder zu erziehen etc. - Vollkommen RICHTIG imho!

naja mal meine kommentare, anmerkungen und meinung(en) 

mfg LAX


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2011)

*Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Du hast da einiges falsch verstanden^^

An diesem Tag war eine geplante Demo von Kindern im Park, das war der Polizei bewusst. Und EXAKT als die Kinder im Park waren hat die Polizei diese Aktion begonnen! Die hätten auch einfach anrücken können wenn die Kinderdemo vorbei ist. Man hat aber exakt den Augenblick abgepasst als klar war das viele Kinder im Park sind.

Zum "Selbstschutz": Agent Provocateurs gelten als erwiesen, die Gewalt ging ausschließlich von der Polizei aus, man hat die Demonstranten mit den Wasserwerfern aus 5-10m Höhe aus den Bäumen geschossen etc. Hunderte Verletzte Bürger, unsere Mitbürger, kein einziger verletzter Polizist oder Bauarbeiter.

Nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## DarthLAX (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Stuttgart21*

hm....

sorry, wenn ich dem net glauben schenke (misstraue den medien sehr stark und ich selbst war ja net da (genausowenig wie freunde - habe welche in stuttgart))

und "übertriebenes vorgehen der polizei" - naja ich kenne auch paar polizisten (zwar eher bundespolizei) und die sind für das vorgehen....auch ist das zeitalter von polizeigewalt IMHO schon lange vorbei (zumindest die flächendeckende)....das war '68 (als z.B. die schah anhänger ungehindert auf protestanten einprügeln durften und die bullen einfach so daneben standen) und vll auch noch als die RAF aktiv war (da hatten sie zum teil aber eben guten grund...zweck heiligt die mittel IMHO (solange man in besten wissen und gewissen handelt und versucht keine bleibenden schäden an zu richten))

mfg LAX
ps: da ich mich mit den demonstranten net solidarisch erkläre sind das für mich net unbedingt "mitbürger" - sondern auch eher querulanten, die einem prozess, der vor gericht schon beendet ist net akzeptieren können (das währe als wie wenn die ex von kachelmann nen revolver mit zur letzten verhandlung gebracht hätte und ihn zu erschießen wenn er frei kommt....ok vll net ganz so schlimm, aber ihr versteht was ich meine, oder?)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Stuttgart21*



DarthLAX schrieb:


> hm....
> 
> sorry, wenn ich dem net glauben schenke (misstraue den medien sehr stark und ich selbst war ja net da (genausowenig wie freunde - habe welche in stuttgart))
> 
> und "übertriebenes vorgehen der polizei" - naja ich kenne auch paar polizisten (zwar eher bundespolizei) und die sind für das vorgehen....auch ist das zeitalter von polizeigewalt IMHO schon lange vorbei (zumindest die flächendeckende)....das war '68 (als z.B. die schah anhänger ungehindert auf protestanten einprügeln durften und die bullen einfach so daneben standen) und vll auch noch als die RAF aktiv war (da hatten sie zum teil aber eben guten grund...zweck heiligt die mittel IMHO (solange man in besten wissen und gewissen handelt und versucht keine bleibenden schäden an zu richten))


 
Es gibt vielleicht keine großartig aus Gemeinheit organisierte (bzw. geduldete) Polizeigewalt mehr, aber was den friedlichen Umgang mit Menschenmengen angeht, besteht weiterhin enormer Nachholbedarf. Habe selbst schon erleben dürfen, wie eine große Gruppe friedlicher (zumindest soweit ich das überblicken konnte - und ich konnte eigentlich ganz gut drübergucken) Demonstranten mit Knüppel und im Laufschritt einen Block weiter getrieben wurde. Ohne dass es eine Vorwarnung gab (zumindest nicht in einer Lautstärke, das man es auf Hälfte der geräumten Strecke noch hätte vernehmen könnte). Und auch ohne Grund, denn die NPD ist zwei Blöcke vorher abgebogen.
Auch sonst gibt es sehr viele Berichte und Videos von ungerechtfertigter Gewalt, ungerechtfertigen Festnahmen,... (ich erinnere daran, was im Rahmen des deutschen G8 Gipfels alles los war...)

In Stuttgart gab es jedenfalls definitiv schweren Polizeieinsatz (siehe diverse Verletzte), gegen eine Demonstrationsgemeinschaft, von der zu 99,9% keine Gefahr für irgendwen ausging (außer die Pläne gewisser Politiker) und selbst die verbleibenden 0,1% waren offenbar nicht in der Lage/willens Leute zu verletzen (siehe fehlende Verletzte auf Gegenseite). Da es quasi durchweg genehmigte Demonstrationen waren, gab es auch keinen Anlass, zu räumen.

Das mag kein allgemeines Problem von Polizisten sein (ich kenn selbst welche), aber es ist ein allgemeines und zu oft auftrendes Problem bei Demonstrationsabsicherungen. Aufgrund der Befehlsstrukturen und der mangelnden Übersicht des Einzelnen reicht vermutlich die persönliche Verfehlung einiger auf Polizeiseite aus, um ganze Hundertschaften in Bewegung zu setzen (genauso wie umgekehrt ein Steinweifer als Anlass genommen wird, um 1000 Unschuldige Bürger zu misshandeln). Da die Polizei (auch in anderen Fällen) nicht wirklich stark darin ist, Beamte, die unangemessen harte Entscheidungen treffen, rauszuschmeißen, wird das auch nicht besser.


----------



## Schienenbruch (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Stuttgart21*

Hi!

Ich denke, dieser Polizeieinsatz wurde zu recht Kritisiert, da diese Demo angemeldet war und absolut friedlich - bis die Polizei angriff.
Ob das nun durch mangelnde Kommunikation der Behörden - wusste die Polizei was von der Kinderdemo? - oder durch Missverständnisse hervorgerufen wurde, ist eine andere Frage.
Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, wurde aber auch hier ein Strafverfahren gegen die Verantwortlichen eingeleitet - ich befürchte aber, dass wird genauso ausgehen, wie bei der Loveparade in Duisburg: niemand war letztlich verantwortlich.

Grüße

jochen


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Stuttgart21*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, wurde aber auch hier ein Strafverfahren gegen die Verantwortlichen eingeleitet - ich befürchte aber, dass wird genauso ausgehen, wie bei der Loveparade in Duisburg: niemand war letztlich verantwortlich.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> jochen


 
Das Dilemma ist immer die Beweislage, anklagen kannst du da viele, doch wirklich beweisen ist schwer.


----------



## nyso (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Stuttgart21*

Die Leute haben doch gefilmt wie blöde. Alleine der Einsatz des Wasserwerfers gegen die Leute in den Bäumen sollte drastische Strafen nach sich ziehen. Das war ja versuchter Totschlag, wenn die da aus 5-10m Höhe fallen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Stuttgart21*

Nö, sehe ich nicht so, der Demonstrant muss damit rechnen, dass Wasserwerfer zum Einsatz kommen.

Du kannst die Bahn auch nicht verklagen, weil du als S-Bahn Surfer vom Dach gefallen bist, weil das Hinweisschild so niedrig hin, das dich erwischt hat.


----------



## nyso (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Stuttgart21*

Das hat doch damit nix zu tun. 

Die dürfen doch wohl auf Bäume in einem Park klettern, ohne damit rechnen zu müssen das man sie so schwer verletzt/ verletzen will. 
Immerhin ist das hier ein Rechtsstaat, und keine Polizeidiktatur, zumindest noch nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Stuttgart21*



nyso schrieb:


> Die Leute haben doch gefilmt wie blöde. Alleine der Einsatz des Wasserwerfers gegen die Leute in den Bäumen sollte drastische Strafen nach sich ziehen. Das war ja versuchter Totschlag, wenn die da aus 5-10m Höhe fallen!



Die Frage ist nur, wer für gewisse Taten verantwortlich ist. Ausführender, Befelsgeber...
Bei nicht-Wasserwerfer-Aktionen ist es z.T. auch schlichtweg nicht möglich, den Ausführenden überhaupt zweifelsfrei zu ermitteln, denn afaik sind die meisten Polizeien weiterhin nicht bereit, ihre Einheiten mit eindeutigen Kennzeichnungen zu versehen - wohlwissend, dass es massenhaft direkte Klagen wegen Körperverletzung geben würde.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, sehe ich nicht so, der Demonstrant muss damit rechnen, dass Wasserwerfer zum Einsatz kommen.



Ich denke nicht, dass jemand, der ein legitimes, vom Grundgesetz garantiertes Mittel zur politischen Meinungsäußerung nutzt, in Deutschland formell damit rechnen muss, schwere Verletzungen davon zu tragen...

P.S.:
Ich splitte die Diskussion zu Polizei&Demos mal ab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Stuttgart21*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass jemand, der ein legitimes, vom Grundgesetz garantiertes Mittel zur politischen Meinungsäußerung nutzt, in Deutschland formell damit rechnen muss, schwere Verletzungen davon zu tragen...


 
Er muss damit rechnen, dass er unten denjenigen gerät, die die Polizei unter Kontrolle bringen muss.
Wieso kommt es denn zum Einsatz eines Wasserwerfers?
Auch kündigt sich das an, man wird nicht "plötzlich" davon überrascht. Wenn ich sehe, dass Unruhen ausbrechen und die Polizei die Mittel verstärkt, klettere ich vom Baum runter.

Wenn ein Panzer bei rot über die Kreuzung fährt, poche ich auch nicht darauf, dass ich ja grün habe und gehupt hab.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Stuttgart21*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er muss damit rechnen, dass er unten denjenigen gerät, die die Polizei unter Kontrolle bringen muss.
> Wieso kommt es denn zum Einsatz eines Wasserwerfers?
> Auch kündigt sich das an, man wird nicht "plötzlich" davon überrascht. Wenn ich sehe, dass Unruhen ausbrechen und die Polizei die Mittel verstärkt, klettere ich vom Baum runter.


Aber die Unruhen sind ja nicht auf dem Baum, oder?



> Wenn ein Panzer bei rot über die Kreuzung fährt, poche ich auch nicht darauf, dass ich ja grün habe und gehupt hab.


 Ich machs schon!


----------



## nyso (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Stuttgart21*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wieso kommt es denn zum Einsatz eines Wasserwerfers?



Das ist gerade bei S21 eine verdammt gute Frage. Ein Grund für den Einsatz gab es laut meinem Verständnis nicht, und ich habe stundenlang die Livevideos verfolgt.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auch kündigt sich das an, man wird nicht "plötzlich" davon überrascht. Wenn ich sehe, dass Unruhen ausbrechen und die Polizei die Mittel verstärkt, klettere ich vom Baum runter.



In solch einer Situation, um mich rum Steinewerfer, vor mir Polizisten in voller Kampfmontur, klettere ich höchstens auf den Baum rauf, aber sicher nicht runter



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ein Panzer bei rot über die Kreuzung fährt, poche ich auch nicht darauf, dass ich ja grün habe und gehupt hab.



Frechheit gewinnt, mein Motto beim Fahrrad/Autofahren und einparken


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Aber die Unruhen sind ja nicht auf dem Baum, oder?


 


nyso schrieb:


> In solch einer Situation, um mich rum Steinewerfer, vor mir Polizisten in voller Kampfmontur, klettere ich höchstens auf den Baum rauf, aber sicher nicht runter


 
+1

Wenn es der Polizei nur darum ging, ein Gefahrenpotential für Bauarbeiter und Sicherheitskräfte auszuschalten, dann waren die Leute auf den Bäumen definitiv so weit weg vom Ziel, wie sie nur sein konnten. Genaugenommen waren Wasserwerfer dann auch eine denkbar schlechte Maßnahme, denn damit kann per Definition keine Einzelpersonen treffen und Unschuldige verfehlen. Erst recht nicht so hart, dass kampfbereite Personen daduch kampfunfähig werden. Für diesen Zweck Wasserwerfer einzusetzen war/wäre in etwas so angemessen, wie einen Hochhaus samt Einwohnern niederzubrennen, weil jemand aus einem Fenster geschossen in hat. Eindeutig nicht mit dem deutschen Grundgesetz vereinbar, was Verhältnissmäßigkeit und Schutz von Unschuldigen angeht. Und der Einsatz führt(e) ja nicht mal zur Ergreifung der Schuldigen.

Da die Polizei (hoffentlich) nicht SO blöd ist, lässt das für mich nur einen Schluss zu:
Die Wasserwerfer wurden nicht zur Bekämpfung von Steinwerfern eingesetzt, sondern gezielt gegen alle Demonstranten.
Und das wirft sehr berechtigt die Frage nach dem Wieso auf...


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



nyso schrieb:


> Das ist gerade bei S21 eine verdammt gute Frage. Ein Grund für den Einsatz gab es laut meinem Verständnis nicht, und ich habe stundenlang die Livevideos verfolgt.


 
Frag die Behörden, weswegen der Einsatz sein musste, die müssen es ja erklären können.



nyso schrieb:


> In solch einer Situation, um mich rum Steinewerfer, vor mir Polizisten in voller Kampfmontur, klettere ich höchstens auf den Baum rauf, aber sicher nicht runter


 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> +1
> Wenn es der Polizei nur darum ging, ein Gefahrenpotential für Bauarbeiter und Sicherheitskräfte auszuschalten, dann waren die Leute auf den Bäumen definitiv so weit weg vom Ziel, wie sie nur sein konnten. Genaugenommen waren Wasserwerfer dann auch eine denkbar schlechte Maßnahme, denn damit kann per Definition keine Einzelpersonen treffen und Unschuldige verfehlen. Erst recht nicht so hart, dass kampfbereite Personen daduch kampfunfähig werden. Für diesen Zweck Wasserwerfer einzusetzen war/wäre in etwas so angemessen, wie einen Hochhaus samt Einwohnern niederzubrennen, weil jemand aus einem Fenster geschossen in hat. Eindeutig nicht mit dem deutschen Grundgesetz vereinbar, was Verhältnissmäßigkeit und Schutz von Unschuldigen angeht. Und der Einsatz führt(e) ja nicht mal zur Ergreifung der Schuldigen.


 
Wenn ihr das aber so seht, stellt sich die Frage, wieso der Wasserwerfer dann gegen Leute gerichtet sind, die auf Bäume sitzen?
Wenn er das nicht ist, können sie deswegen nicht runterfallen.
Bewerfen sie die Polizei aber mit Steinen usw. von den Bäumen, dürfen sie sich nicht wurden, wenn sie "runter geholt" werden (wie auch immer).

Mein Tipp beim Demonstrationen:
Einen großen Bogen drum mach.


----------



## nyso (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Frag die Behörden, weswegen der Einsatz sein musste, die müssen es ja erklären können.


 
Eben das ist bis heute nicht passiert, und wird wohl auch nicht passieren. Es wurde einfach gemacht, genau wie der Einsatz des Tornados beim Castortransport, oder der Einsatz der ausländischen Polizisten beim Castor, alles ohne Erlaubnis, sogar gegen Gesetze, und ohne Konsequenzen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das aber so seht, stellt sich die Frage, wieso der Wasserwerfer dann gegen Leute gerichtet sind, die auf Bäume sitzen?
> Wenn er das nicht ist, können sie deswegen nicht runterfallen.
> Bewerfen sie die Polizei aber mit Steinen usw. von den Bäumen, dürfen sie sich nicht wurden, wenn sie "runter geholt" werden (wie auch immer).
> 
> ...


 
Die Leute waren auf den Bäumen, damit die Bauarbeiter nicht fällen. Steine etc haben sie nicht geworfen. Niemand von denen. Nichtmal Kastanien Sie mussten also nicht damit rechnen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



nyso schrieb:


> Die Leute waren auf den Bäumen, damit die Bauarbeiter nicht fällen. Steine etc haben sie nicht geworfen. Niemand von denen. Nichtmal Kastanien Sie mussten also nicht damit rechnen.


 
Dann werden sie auch nicht mit einem Wasserwerfer in Berührung kommen, ich weiß nicht, wo das Problem ist.


----------



## nyso (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Sie wurden vom Wasserwerfer beschossen, als sie in der Baumkrone saßen! Und vielen beinahe runter, aus 5-10m Höhe!

Gibts genug Videos von der Aktion.


----------



## taks (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



nyso schrieb:


> Die Leute waren auf den Bäumen, damit die Bauarbeiter nicht fällen.


 
Der Baum gehört ja der Stadt und nicht ihm. Wenn einer auf deinen Baum klettert und nicht runter will weil du ihn fällen willst. Was machst du dann?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



nyso schrieb:


> Sie wurden vom Wasserwerfer beschossen, als sie in der Baumkrone saßen! Und vielen beinahe runter, aus 5-10m Höhe!
> 
> Gibts genug Videos von der Aktion.


 
Dann haben sie auch was gemacht oder hatten was gemacht.
Von wem ist denn das video?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



nyso schrieb:


> Die Leute waren auf den Bäumen, damit die Bauarbeiter nicht fällen. Steine etc haben sie nicht geworfen. Niemand von denen. Nichtmal Kastanien Sie mussten also nicht damit rechnen.


 
Zumal -zumindest in meiner Umgebung- für gewöhnlich keine Steine auf Bäumen wachsen. Und mehr als ein paar Kiesel mit hoch zu nehmen dürfte auch anstrengend werden.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ihr das aber so seht, stellt sich die Frage, wieso der Wasserwerfer dann gegen Leute gerichtet sind, die auf Bäume sitzen?



Wieso sollte man wohl, wenn man ein Gebiet Räumen will, Leute von Bäumen vertreiben wollen, die in diesem Gebiet stehen 

So als allgemeine Anmerkung: Deine x-faches wiederholen der Logik "wenn jemand von der Polizei mit Wasserwerfern beschossen wurde, dann wird er wohl was gemacht haben", bringt die Diskussion um ungerechtfertigte Polizeimaßnahmen nicht wirklich weiter.




> Mein Tipp beim Demonstrationen:
> Einen großen Bogen drum mach.


 
Das mag Privat sinnvoll sein, ist aber rechtsstaatlich unhaltbar. Es war in der DDR auch ein guter Tipp, keine Kritik am System zu üben.




taks schrieb:


> Der Baum gehört ja der Stadt und nicht ihm.



Das ist ja der erste Witz am Sonderfall S21:
Der Park samt Bäumen darin wurde formell dem Volk der Stadt geschenkt - nicht der Führung. Da fehlte es an Rechtssicherheit, was die Stadt überhaupt darf und was nicht - und die Lösung der Stadt war, erstmal alles zu machen, was sie wollte.



> Wenn einer auf deinen Baum klettert und nicht runter will weil du ihn fällen willst. Was machst du dann?



In Deutschland bringst du ihn auf alle Fälle nicht in Lebensgefahr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das mag Privat sinnvoll sein, ist aber rechtsstaatlich unhaltbar. Es war in der DDR auch ein guter Tipp, keine Kritik am System zu üben.



Niemand muss demonstrieren.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Deutschland bringst du ihn auf alle Fälle nicht in Lebensgefahr.



Wieso nicht, wenn der Baum gefällt wird, und er zufällig so fällt, dass er von einem Ast aufgespießt wird, hast du den Fall.


----------



## Aufpassen (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Niemand muss demonstrieren.


 
Man darf aber & wenn einem was nicht gefällt sollte man sein Recht zu Demonstrieren nutzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Selbstverständlich, das garantiert der Staat ja, ist auch OK, nur muss man sich im Klaren sein, was das auch vereinzelt bedeutet.
Andererseits sind wahrscheinlich 99,9% aller Demonstration völlig gewaltlos.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

An Demos sollte man immer mit Gewalt rechnen, mit Kinder dahinzugehen ist einfach nur dumm, und es gibt immer irgendwelche Trottel die denken es bringt was mit Steinen zu werfen, die Antwort -> Wasserwerfer

Was Leute auf Bäumen suchen frag ich mich jedenfalls


----------



## Icejester (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

@ DarthLAX: Absolut meine Meinung. 



nyso schrieb:


> Die dürfen doch wohl auf Bäume in einem Park klettern, ohne damit rechnen zu müssen das man sie so schwer verletzt/ verletzen will.
> Immerhin ist das hier ein Rechtsstaat, und keine Polizeidiktatur, zumindest noch nicht



Darf man das wirklich? Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher. Wahrscheinlich wird niemand was sagen, aber ob es ausdrücklich erlaubt ist, weiß ich nicht. Während einer Demonstration würde ich persönlich jedenfalls tunlichst nicht auf Dinge klettern, von denen ein Sturz wirklich weh tun könnte.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass jemand, der ein legitimes, vom Grundgesetz garantiertes Mittel zur politischen Meinungsäußerung nutzt, in Deutschland formell damit rechnen muss, schwere Verletzungen davon zu tragen...



Muß er ja auch nicht. Wer sich aber den Anweisungen der Polizei widersetzt, muß sehr wohl damit rechnen, daß die Damen und Herren etwas rauher an die Sache gehen.




nyso schrieb:


> Die Leute waren auf den Bäumen, damit die Bauarbeiter nicht fällen. Steine etc haben sie nicht geworfen. Niemand von denen. Nichtmal Kastanien Sie mussten also nicht damit rechnen.



Es ist schwer vorstellbar, daß denen keiner gesagt haben soll, daß sie da runter kommen sollen. Wenn sie das nicht tun, müssen sie eben mit den Konsequenzen leben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumal -zumindest in meiner Umgebung- für gewöhnlich keine Steine auf Bäumen wachsen. Und mehr als ein paar Kiesel mit hoch zu nehmen dürfte auch anstrengend werden.



Ich glaube "Anstrengung" ist hier kein Maßstab, der Demonstranten wichtig erscheint. Wenn man sich nicht anstrengen wollen würde, würde man überhaupt nicht erst auf eine Demo gehen.


> Wieso sollte man wohl, wenn man ein Gebiet Räumen will, Leute von Bäumen vertreiben wollen, die in diesem Gebiet stehen


Da gibt's viele Mittel, die mir auf Anhieb einfallen. Keins davon dürfte für den Menschen im Baum allerdings sonderlich angenehm sein.



> Das ist ja der erste Witz am Sonderfall S21:
> Der Park samt Bäumen darin wurde formell dem Volk der Stadt geschenkt - nicht der Führung. Da fehlte es an Rechtssicherheit, was die Stadt überhaupt darf und was nicht - und die Lösung der Stadt war, erstmal alles zu machen, was sie wollte.


Ist ja auch richtig so. In einer Demokratie gehört erstmal alles Staatseigentum im Prinzip dem Volk. Verwaltet wird es von den jeweiligen staatlichen Stellen im Sinne des Volkes. Keiner Regierung gehört erstmal irgendwas direkt. Regierungsmitglieder dürfen sich lediglich nicht persönlich an dem von ihnen verwalteten Vermögen, was auch immer das im Einzelfall sein mag, bereichern. Deshalb darf sich ja auch kein Politiker in einer Demokratie, anders als bspw. ein Diktator, sein Privatleben aus dem Staatsvermögen finanzieren.

Kurzum: Wenn dem Volk etwas geschenkt wird, wird es automatisch von der Regierung verwaltet. Eine andere praktikable Möglichkeit gibt es auch gar nicht.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Hi!

Sorry, aber wenn ich mich recht entsinne, wurden sehr viele von den Wasserwerfern verletzt, die nicht auf den Bäumen saßen.
Ich bezweifele bsp. dass die Kinder - deren Demo angemeldet, genehmigt und friedlich war! - auf die Bäume geklettert sind.

Und es sind Szenen bekannt und auf Video festgehalten, wo eben die Kinder direkt und gezielt von den Wasserwerfern angegriffen werden.

Auf einer angemeldeten und friedlichen Demo nehme ich lediglich meine im Grundgesetz der Bundesrepublik verankerten Rechte wahr und muss _nicht_ damit rechnen, von der Polizei angegriffen zu werden!

Ich kann ja verstehen, wenn die Polizei die - rechtsstaatlich immerhin genehmigte - Fällung der Bäume durchsetzen und die Robin-Wood-Aktivisten von den Bäumen holen will.
Aber:


der Polizeieinsatz erfolgte vormittags, zu einem Zeitpunkt, für den die Schülerdemo angemeldet und genehmigt war
der Polizeieinsatz erfolgte gegen diese friedliche demonstrierenden Kinder ohne jede Veranlassung mit Wasserwerfern und Tränengas
ein Fluchtweg - damit die Kinder (immerhin auf einer genehmigten Veranstaltung!) den Platz notfalls verlassen können - wurde von der Polizei nicht gelassen; die Kinder wurden eingekesselt und dann angegriffen
es muss - gerade im Rahmen einer genehmigten Demonstration und gegen Kinder - immer noch der Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit geachtet werden.
Davon kann hier wohl nicht die Rede sein: es ging nicht gegen Steine werfende Chaoten in der Schanzenstraße in Hamburg, am 1. Mai in Berlin, in Brockdorf oder an der Startbahn West, sondern gegen _friedlich_ demostrierende Kinder - das wollen wir doch mal nicht vergessen.
es wurden teilweise auch zufällig anwesende Passanten außerhalb der Parkanlage ohne Vorwarnung - wie wäre es mit der Aufforderung 'Verlassen Sie sofort das Gelände, sonst wird geräumt' - angegriffen.
Was hältst Du davon, wenn Du - auf dem Wege zum Einkauf, zur Arbeit oder nach Hause - plötzlich von der Polizei zusammen geknüppelt wirst?
Nun bin ich zwar nicht der Meinung, dass ein 'Befehlsnotstand' oder Befehlsdruck ausreichend wäre - die Verpflichtung zur Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Regelungen gilt auch und insbesondere für Polizeibeamten - denke jedoch, dass die Fehler im wesentlichen weiter oben gemacht wurden.
Ob nun falsche Weisungen gegeben wurden oder schlichtweg Informationen nicht dort vorlagen, wo sie benötigt wurden: auch - und gerade - die Vorgesetzten bzw. die Weisung gebenden Beamten sind hier gefordert und in der Verantwortung, eben solche Vorkommnisse zu vermeiden.

Auch - und gerade - wenn keine direkte Gefahr (beispielsweise durch brandschatzende und Steine werfende Chaoten - gegen diese vorzugehen ist die Polizei sogar verpflichtet!) für andere von den Personen (immerhin *Kinder!*) ausgeht, kann und darf nicht mit Gewalt - und schon gar nicht in dieser Form - reagiert werden.
Egal, ob die Veranstaltung nun spontan oder angemeldet oder genehmigt war oder nicht: so geht das nicht!


So geht das jedenfalls nicht - ich befürchte aber, dass die wirklich Verantwortlichen nicht belangt werden.
Das war schon früher so, ist in Duisburg (Loveparade) so und wird auch so bleiben: ab einer bestimmten Stufe bist Du unantastbar.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Meine bescheidene Meinung zu dem Thema:

Alle Polizisten müssten gut sichtbar eine ID tragen. Die Liste mit den dazugehörigen Namen darf natürlich nicht jeder kennen. Vielleicht nur Polizei, Staatsanwalt, Gericht. Wenn ein Polizist Mist baut, wird die Liste hervorgekramt. 

Außerdem frage ich mich, ob es bei der Polizei ein "innere Revision" gibt und wenn ja, ob sie in der heutigen Form ausreicht.

Anonyme Menschen mit Macht, Knüppel, Pistole und evtl. ohne ausreichende innere Kontrolle sind imho ständig in Gefahr, irgendwann ihre Macht auszunutzen. Insbesondere wenn mal keiner hinsieht (oder auch nur vermeintlich keiner hinsieht). Ich glaube, das ist "menschlich".

Übrigens: Wenn köprerliche Gewalt von Demonstranten ausgeht oder bei Sachbeschädigung, sollte die Polizei ruhig hart durchgreifen können, ansonsten ist Zurückhaltung angesagt. Man könnte Demonstranten, die sich anderweitig illegal verhalten, nachher einfach Rechnungen schicken und/oder anzeigen. Das schreckt auch ab und man hat nicht gleich einem älteren Mann die Augäpfel aus dem Schädel gedrückt.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Hi!



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Alle Polizisten müssten gut sichtbar eine ID tragen.


Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, müssen sie das schon: die Nummer der Einheit und ein Funktionsnummer, die in jeder Einheit nur einmal vergeben ist.



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Anonyme Menschen mit Macht, Knüppel, Pistole und evtl. ohne ausreichende innere Kontrolle sind imho ständig in Gefahr, irgendwann ihre Macht auszunutzen. Insbesondere wenn mal keiner hinsieht (oder auch nur vermeintlich keiner hinsieht). Ich glaube, das ist "menschlich".


Mag ja sein - aber einem Polizisten ist es - wie auch anderen Berufen - nun mal nicht gestattet, 'nur Mensch' zu sein.
Das muss aber jeder wissen, der diesen Beruf ergreift - genauso ist es bei Feuerwehrleuten, Lokführern usw.
Da geht der Dienst vor dem eigenen 'Mensch sein' - zumindest von Dienstanfang bis Dienstende.



M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Übrigens: Wenn körperliche Gewalt von Demonstranten ausgeht oder bei Sachbeschädigung, sollte die Polizei ruhig hart durchgreifen können, ansonsten ist Zurückhaltung angesagt. Man könnte Demonstranten, die sich anderweitig illegal verhalten, nachher einfach Rechnungen schicken und/oder anzeigen. Das schreckt auch ab und man hat nicht gleich einem älteren Mann die Augäpfel aus dem Schädel gedrückt.


 Letzteres hat man aber - und das Andere habe ich oben auch schon ausgedrückt.

Da Problem hier war eben nur, dass die Polizei friedliche Demonstranten auf einer angemeldeten _und genehmigten _Demonstration ohne weiteren Anlass - wie bsp. die von Dir erwähnte körperliche Gewalt; deswegen habe ich ja den Unterschied zu den Chaoten am 1. Mai in Berlin oder Hamburg gemacht - zusammen geknüppelt hat.
Und das ist etwas, was der Staat weder seinen eigenen Beamten noch anderen durchgehen lassen kann und darf.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Niemand muss demonstrieren.



Darum gehts nicht. Es geht darum, dass jeder demonstrieren darf - undzwar ohne sein Grundrecht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit dafür aufgeben zu müssen.
Ich persönlich finde viele Demonstrationen auch nutzlos, aber es ist verdammt nochmal nicht Aufgabe von Polizeibeamten, die politische Meinungsäußerung anderer als "nutzlos" zu unterbinden und mit -wenn mans genau nimmt- körperlicher Züchtigung darauf zu reagieren.



> Wieso nicht, wenn der Baum gefällt wird, und er zufällig so fällt, dass er von einem Ast aufgespießt wird, hast du den Fall.


 
Den Fall von Totschlag, für den du aus gutem Grund in den Knast gesteckt wirst.




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, müssen sie das schon: die Nummer der Einheit und ein Funktionsnummer, die in jeder Einheit nur einmal vergeben ist.



Das regelt jedes Bundesland für sich -die meisten verweigern es afaik weiterhin. Und auf großen Demos kommt quasi immer eine gemischte Truppe zum Einsatz. Zum einen, weil die Beamten vor Ort natürlich schlichtweg nicht in ausreichender Zahl vorhanden sind, zum anderen will man wohl auch gezielt vermeiden, dass sie sich Leuten gegenüber sehen, die sie kennen - und die sie dann ggf. nicht Niederknüppeln würden, wenn das gefordert wird.


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Das ich das nochmal erleben darf, wir beide mal ein und derselben Meinung


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Darum gehts nicht. Es geht darum, dass jeder demonstrieren darf - undzwar ohne sein Grundrecht auf körperliche Unversehrtheit dafür aufgeben zu müssen.
> Ich persönlich finde viele Demonstrationen auch nutzlos, aber es ist verdammt nochmal nicht Aufgabe von Polizeibeamten, die politische Meinungsäußerung anderer als "nutzlos" zu unterbinden und mit -wenn mans genau nimmt- körperlicher Züchtigung darauf zu reagieren.


 
Da hast du recht, doch in erster Linie geht es um die Sicherheit der Bevölkerung, die Polizei greift nur dann ein, wenn Menschen bedroht und fremdes Eigentum beschädigt wird.
Bist du jetzt also in dem Bereich, wo gewaltbereite Demonstranten gegen die Ordnungskräfte vorgehen, solltest du da verschwinden oder klar zu erkennen geben, dass du nicht zu dieser Minderheit gehörst.
Leider ist das ja immer so, dass eben große Demonstrationen immer auch Leute anzieht, die nur Ärger machen wollen. DAs wirst du leider nie verhindern können.
Mies finde ich es aber auch, dass diese Leute nicht ausgeliefert werden. Steht neben mir ein Typ, der mit Steinen wirft oder sonst was macht, melde ich den, damit er aus dem Verkehr gezogen wird, denn der untergräbt doch den Sinn einer Demonstration.


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Es gab bei S21 einzelne Randalierer, die von den Demonstranten "festgenommen" wurden und dann der Polizei übergeben wurden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



nyso schrieb:


> Es gab bei S21 einzelne Randalierer, die von den Demonstranten "festgenommen" wurden und dann der Polizei übergeben wurden.


 
Das hab ich anders in Erinnerung.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Hi!

@Quantenslipstream: da magst Du ja recht haben - aber was machst Du, wenn keine Chaoten (ich nenne Schläger und Steinewerfer mal summarisch so) in der Nähe sind und die Polizei trotzdem auf Dich und die Umstehenden ein prügelt?
Vor allem, wenn um Dich herum _Kinder_ sind?
Auch noch die andere Wange hinhalten? Tatenlos zusehen, wie die Kinder von den Polizisten zusammen geprügelt werden?

Ganz offen: ich würde nicht zusehen - Rechtsstaatlichkeit hin oder her.

@Nyso: der von Dir genannte Vorgang nennt sich 'vorläufige Festnahme' - und das Recht dazu steht nach §127 StPO (Strafprozessordnung)  _jedem _Bürger in diesem Lande zu.
Eine Festnahme bzw. Verhaftung darf dagegen nur die Polizei bzw. die Staatsanwaltschaft durchführen - selbst ein Richter, der eine Haftstrafe oder Untersuchungshaft anordnet, kann nur vorübergehend festnehmen und braucht zur eigentlichen Verhaftung die Polizei oder Staatsanwaltschaft.

Ich selbst habe vorläufige Festnahmen (im Rahmen meiner Verpflichtungen als Lokführer bei der S-Bahn) mehrfach durchgeführt - und dabei feststellen müssen, dass es allgemein weniger bekannt ist, dass dieses Recht jedem Bürger jederzeit zusteht.

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



nyso schrieb:


> Das ich das nochmal erleben darf, wir beide mal ein und derselben Meinung



Das ist das Problem mit VTlern: Sie gehen immer gleich davon aus, dass jemand, der gegen sie argumentiert, prinzipiell Teil eines weltweiten Netzwerkes ist, dass überall und zu jedem Zeitpunkt gegen sie aggiert 




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da hast du recht, doch in erster Linie geht es um die Sicherheit der Bevölkerung, die Polizei greift nur dann ein, wenn Menschen bedroht und fremdes Eigentum beschädigt wird.



Kann - gerade in diesem Kontext - so nicht bestätigen.
Die Polizei SOLLTE nur dann eingreifen, wenn Menschen oder Eigentum bedroht sind. Und zwar in genau dieser Reihenfolge. Aber sie greift eben auch manchmal ein, wenn die Bedrohung für Eigentum oder Menschen nicht/kaum vorhanden ist und ihr Eingreifen selbst stellt dann eine erhebliche Bedrohung für Menschen dar.
Und genau das ist das Problem.



> Bist du jetzt also in dem Bereich, wo gewaltbereite Demonstranten gegen die Ordnungskräfte vorgehen, solltest du da verschwinden oder klar zu erkennen geben, dass du nicht zu dieser Minderheit gehörst.



Auf der einen Demo, wo ich persönlich vertrieben wurde, wären mir keine gewaltätigen Demonstranten in meinem Umfeld aufgefallen. Mir wäre auch kein Weg bekannt gewesen, wie ich "klar hätte zu erkennen geben" können, dass ich nicht zu irgend einem anderen Demonstranten gehöre.
Und wenn wirklich mal ein Steinschmeißer in einer Menge auftaucht (weiter entfernt gab es definitiv Flaschenwerfer), wie du stellst du es dir dann vor, dass mehrere hundert Menschen "da verschwinden"? Jemand, der Ärger machen will, wird sich nicht hinstellen, einen Stein schmeißen und dann 5-10 Minuten warten, bis alle anderen Weg sind. Der schmeißt einmal und taucht dann wieder in der Masse unter.



> Leider ist das ja immer so, dass eben große Demonstrationen immer auch Leute anzieht, die nur Ärger machen wollen. DAs wirst du leider nie verhindern können.



Nö. Aber ich kann von Representanten des Rechtsstaates verlangen, dass sie keine größere Gefahr darstellen, als diese Typen.



> Mies finde ich es aber auch, dass diese Leute nicht ausgeliefert werden. Steht neben mir ein Typ, der mit Steinen wirft oder sonst was macht, melde ich den, damit er aus dem Verkehr gezogen wird, denn der untergräbt doch den Sinn einer Demonstration.


 
Wie "meldest" du den denn?
Rufst du die Polizei an und sagst, an welcher Kreuzung du stehst?
Drängelst du dich 3 Minuten bis nach vorne durch, dann 5 Minuten an der Absperrkette vorbei, bis du jemanden begegnest, der ein offenes Ohr und kein Schutzschild entgegenhält bzw. die anbrüllt, ein paar Meter zurückzutreten? Sagst du denen dann, wo jemand neben dir einen Stein geworfen hat oder was?




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> @Nyso: der von Dir genannte Vorgang nennt sich 'vorläufige Festnahme' - und das Recht dazu steht nach §127 StPO (Strafprozessordnung)  _jedem _Bürger in diesem Lande zu.



Das Recht schon, aber die Möglichkeiten nur den Kampfsportlern unter uns...


----------



## Icejester (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> @Quantenslipstream: da magst Du ja recht haben - aber was machst Du, wenn keine Chaoten (ich nenne Schläger und Steinewerfer mal summarisch so) in der Nähe sind und die Polizei trotzdem auf Dich und die Umstehenden ein prügelt?
> Vor allem, wenn um Dich herum _Kinder_ sind?



Das gibt es überhaupt nicht. Die Polizei wird nicht ohne Grund gewalttätig. Im Gegenteil. Sie sucht immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstands und schaut lieber weg, wenn jemand überfallen wird, schreibt dafür aber fleißig harmlose Wildpinkler oder andere, ähnlich gefährliche Bösewichte auf.

Und was bitte ist jetzt mit den Kindern so besonderes los? Mensch ist Mensch. Spielt doch keine Rolle, wie alt eine Person ist oder welches Geschlecht sie hat, wenn sie entweder verletzt wird oder aber andere gefährdet.

Und davon abgesehen: Was für Eltern erlauben ihren unmündigen Kindern eigentlich, an Demonstrationen teilzunehmen?! Das ist das, was ich wirklich nicht verstehen kann. Weiß doch jeder, daß das super gefährlich ist.



> Ich selbst habe vorläufige Festnahmen (im Rahmen meiner Verpflichtungen als Lokführer bei der S-Bahn) mehrfach durchgeführt - und dabei feststellen müssen, dass es allgemein weniger bekannt ist, dass dieses Recht jedem Bürger jederzeit zusteht.



Ganz im Ernst, ich weiß schon sehr lange um dieses Konstrukt, aber ich würde mich auch totlachen, wenn irgendein hergelaufener Mensch mit wichtiger Amtsmiene zu mir sagen würde: "Ich nehme sie jetzt vorläufig fest!" Wahrscheinlich würde ich antworten: "Dann nehme ich sie jetzt im Gegenzug wegen Freiheitsberaubung ebenfalls fest. Und dann schauen wir mal, ob das hier nicht wie das Hornberger Schießen ausgeht."


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kann - gerade in diesem Kontext - so nicht bestätigen.
> Die Polizei SOLLTE nur dann eingreifen, wenn Menschen oder Eigentum bedroht sind. Und zwar in genau dieser Reihenfolge. Aber sie greift eben auch manchmal ein, wenn die Bedrohung für Eigentum oder Menschen nicht/kaum vorhanden ist und ihr Eingreifen selbst stellt dann eine erhebliche Bedrohung für Menschen dar.
> Und genau das ist das Problem.



Das ist dein subjektives Gefühl.
In welchen Maße die Polizei was macht, ist für den einzelnen Demonstranten nicht immer nachvollziehbar. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auf der einen Demo, wo ich persönlich vertrieben wurde, wären mir keine gewaltätigen Demonstranten in meinem Umfeld aufgefallen. Mir wäre auch kein Weg bekannt gewesen, wie ich "klar hätte zu erkennen geben" können, dass ich nicht zu irgend einem anderen Demonstranten gehöre.



Das Problem ist eben die Masse, eine Menschenmasse verhält sich anderes als ein einzelnes Individuum.
Unter euch waren offensichtlich gewaltbereite Demonstranten, sonst wärt ihr nicht vertrieben worden, bzw. wie kannst du dir sicher sein, dass ihr vertrieben wurdet und es nicht in Wirklichkeit so war, dass eben einzelne Leute die Stellung gewechselt haben, weil eben die Polizei angerückt ist (um eben gegen die paar vorzugehen, die gewaltbereit waren).



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wenn wirklich mal ein Steinschmeißer in einer Menge auftaucht (weiter entfernt gab es definitiv Flaschenwerfer), wie du stellst du es dir dann vor, dass mehrere hundert Menschen "da verschwinden"? Jemand, der Ärger machen will, wird sich nicht hinstellen, einen Stein schmeißen und dann 5-10 Minuten warten, bis alle anderen Weg sind. Der schmeißt einmal und taucht dann wieder in der Masse unter.



Und genau hier kommt eben das Zum Tragen, was einen ehrlichen Bürger ausmacht. Den gewaltbereiten Demonstranten festnehmen, mit mehreren Leuten halt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie "meldest" du den denn?
> Rufst du die Polizei an und sagst, an welcher Kreuzung du stehst?
> Drängelst du dich 3 Minuten bis nach vorne durch, dann 5 Minuten an der Absperrkette vorbei, bis du jemanden begegnest, der ein offenes Ohr und kein Schutzschild entgegenhält bzw. die anbrüllt, ein paar Meter zurückzutreten? Sagst du denen dann, wo jemand neben dir einen Stein geworfen hat oder was?



Ich weiß nicht, ob das Handy Netz überlastet ist, wenn demonstriert wird. Aber so weit ich weiß, gibt es Stellen, wo die Polizei eine Stellung hat und wenn du dort mit dem festgenommen hingehst, wird man dir zuhören.
Denn ich bin doch sehr davon überzeugt, dass die Polizei daran interessiert ist, die gewaltbereiten von den friedlichen Demonstranten zu trennen und wenn die Demonstranten dazu beitragen, wird man das nicht ablehnen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Recht schon, aber die Möglichkeiten nur den Kampfsportlern unter uns...


 
Das ist eine Frage der Masse. Schnappen sich ein paar Demonstranten diesen gewaltbereiten, ist er unterlegen, ganz gleich wie kampferprobt er ist. Das Dilemme ist, wie in U-Bahnhöfen und S-Bahnen auch, finde mal jemanden, der mitmacht. Die Leute machen lieber ihr eigenes Ding, niemand kümmert sich um den anderen.
Ist bei Demonstrationen nicht anders und wenns zur Panik kommt, sieht das noch mal wieder anders aus, wie die Love Parade 2010 gezeigt hat.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Hi!




Icejester schrieb:


> Das gibt es überhaupt nicht. Die Polizei wird nicht ohne Grund gewalttätig. Im Gegenteil. Sie sucht immer den Weg des geringsten Widerstands und schaut lieber weg, wenn jemand überfallen wird, schreibt dafür aber fleißig harmlose Wildpinkler oder andere, ähnlich gefährliche Bösewichte auf.
> 
> Und was bitte ist jetzt mit den Kindern so besonderes los? Mensch ist Mensch. Spielt doch keine Rolle, wie alt eine Person ist oder welches Geschlecht sie hat, wenn sie entweder verletzt wird oder aber andere gefährdet.
> 
> Und davon abgesehen: Was für Eltern erlauben ihren unmündigen Kindern eigentlich, an Demonstrationen teilzunehmen?! Das ist das, was ich wirklich nicht verstehen kann. Weiß doch jeder, daß das super gefährlich ist.


Oha: starker Tobak - und entspricht gar nicht dem, was da passiert und auf den Videos zu sehen ist!
Und was die Kinder angeht: 


genießen Kinder in unserer Gesellschaft besonderen Schutz - auch, schon und besonders von Gesetzes wegen
willst Du mir doch nicht ernsthaft erzählen, dass 12-15-jährige Kinder/Jugendliche auf einer angemeldeten und genehmigten Demo mit Steinen schmeißen - zumal das bis heute nicht bewiesen werden konnte, die sinnlose und ohne Konkreten Anlass vorgenommene Gewalt der Polizei schon.





Icejester schrieb:


> Ganz im Ernst, ich weiß schon sehr lange um dieses Konstrukt, aber ich würde mich auch totlachen, wenn irgendein hergelaufener Mensch mit wichtiger Amtsmiene zu mir sagen würde: "Ich nehme sie jetzt vorläufig fest!" Wahrscheinlich würde ich antworten: "Dann nehme ich sie jetzt im Gegenzug wegen Freiheitsberaubung ebenfalls fest. Und dann schauen wir mal, ob das hier nicht wie das Hornberger Schießen ausgeht."


 Sorry, das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nicht bestätigen - und es ändert nichts an der Rechtslage.Ab gesehen davon, dass alleine Deine Wortwahl ('Konstrukt') schon erkennen lässt, dass Du von Rechtsstaatlichkeit wohl nicht so viel hältst.
Ich lese daraus, dass Du meinst, was 'anstellen' zu können und niemand sei berechtigt, Willens oder in der Lage, Dich dafür zu Rechenschaft zu ziehen.
Ich würde sagen: komme mir dabei nicht in die Quere.....​Und wie das Hornberger Schießen geht's nicht aus, solange derjenige, der vorläufig fest nimmt, einen konkreten Anlass hat.
Der gleiche Paragraph ist es ja beispielsweise, auf welchen sich Ladendetektive stützen, wenn sie einen Ladendieb fest nehmen - dieser §127 StPO und kein anderer.

Ich habe in meiner Zeit (10 Jahre) bei der S-Bahn im Dienst insgesamt 26 vorläufige Festnahmen wegen Sachbeschädigung, Verkehrsgefährdung, Betrug, (teils schwerer) Körperverletzung, Bedrohung, Waffengebrauch und anderem durchgeführt - dazu im gleichen Zeitraum etwa 15 im privatem Bereich.
Probleme hatte ich maximal bis zu dem Moment, wo ich (meist per Handy, aber auch per Funk - Bus, Taxi oder so; dies vor allem in der ersten Zeit: da waren Handys halt noch nicht so üblich) die Polizei gerufen habe. 
Ab da war dann regelmäßig 'Frieden in der Hütte', bis die Polizei auftauchte.

Ich gehöre halt nicht zu denen, die weg sehen, wenn bsp. eine Frau angegriffen wird.
Wenn Du der Meinung bist, eine Straftat verüben zu können und dann mit Deinem Spruch von der Freiheitsberaubung und dem Hornberger Schießen davon kommen zu können, tust Du mir nur noch leid - und wärst ein schönes Beispiel für die immer weiter abnehmende Moral der Gesellschaft.

Sicher ist eine Verhältnismäßigkeit zu beachten: eine Ordnungswidrigkeit wie ein weg geworfenes Kaugummi rechtfertigt keine Festnahme - Schwarz fahren beispielsweise schon, da dies eine Straftat (Betrug) dar stellt.

Und bei solche Sachen, wie sie in letzter Zeit - leider - wieder durch die Medien gingen, braucht keiner mehr über eine vorläufige Festnahme diskuttieren.
Da ist - eigene Erfahrung - auch ein erheblicher Gewalteinsatz gerechtfertigt; notfalls (bsp. gegen mehrere Täter) auch ohne vorherige Ankündigung.
Im Klartext: wenn ich drei Mann sehe, die versuchen, eine Frau zu vergewaltigen, dann schlage ich gleich und mit aller Heftigkeit zu - und keiner wird mich hinterher belangen.
Steht auch im Paragraphen zur Notwehr/Nothilfe drin.
Ich hab's mehrfach getan - und nie größere Probleme gehabt.

Zivilcourage würde vielen in diesem Lande gut stehen - und ein Handy hat notfalls auch jeder.

grüße

Jochen

€dit: 
@Quantenslipstream: das stimmt soweit - ich habe das bei einer Demo in Mahlow (südl. von Berlin) erlebt: da wollte einer mit Steinen auf die Polizei schmeißen. Als er - eine günstige Wurfpostion suchend - durch die anderen Demonstarnten lief, waren da sofort 5-6 Leute, die ihm die Steine abnahmen und meinten: "So was wollen wir hier nicht, verzieh' Dich!".
Das hat gewirkt....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist dein subjektives Gefühl.



Opferzahlen sind KEIN subjektives Gefühl.



> Das Problem ist eben die Masse, eine Menschenmasse verhält sich anderes als ein einzelnes Individuum.
> Unter euch waren offensichtlich gewaltbereite Demonstranten, sonst wärt ihr nicht vertrieben worden,



Sie meine obigen Ausführungen zu Allgemeinplätzen, die man sich einfach sparen kann.



> bzw. wie kannst du dir sicher sein, dass ihr vertrieben wurdet und es nicht in Wirklichkeit so war, dass eben einzelne Leute die Stellung gewechselt haben, weil eben die Polizei angerückt ist (um eben gegen die paar vorzugehen, die gewaltbereit waren).



Vorrücken der Absperrkette auf ganzer Front (will man einzelne fassen, sollte man gezielt auf diese losgehen), stoppen der Absperrkette an der nächsten Kreuzung (wer stoppt, fängt niemanden).

Ich wiederhole den von dir zu beantwortenden Teil:
Wie soll man auf einer Demo "klar zu erkennen geben", dass man irgendwo nicht dazugehört?



> Und genau hier kommt eben das Zum Tragen, was einen ehrlichen Bürger ausmacht. Den gewaltbereiten Demonstranten festnehmen, mit mehreren Leuten halt.



Wie bereits erwähnt:
Das ist keine Eigenschaft eines "ehrlichen" Bürgers. Das ist in erster Linie Eigenschaft eines Bürgers mit Kampferfahrung oder -ausbildung. Eine gewaltbereite Person, die offensichtlich bereit ist, den Tod von Menschen in Kauf zu nehmen (=Steineschmeißer) und die es bewusst auf eine Konfrontation mit mit Schlagwaffen ausgerüsteten Einsatzkräften anlegt (=entweder verdammt schmerz unempfindlich oder gut gepolstert ist), ggf. selbst Waffen bei sich trägt, werde ich garantiert nicht angreifen. Selbstschutz geht vor und ich bin kein Polizist, zu dessen Job eine Festnahme gehört.



> Ich weiß nicht, ob das Handy Netz überlastet ist, wenn demonstriert wird. Aber so weit ich weiß, gibt es Stellen, wo die Polizei eine Stellung hat und wenn du dort mit dem festgenommen ...



Kommen wir zurück an dem Punkt, an dem du (in dem Fall ein durchschnittlicher deutscher Bürger/Demonstrant, ggf. weiblich, keinem regelmäßigen Sport nachgehend) den nicht zur Festnahme bereiten Autonomen an der Kreuzung vor dir stehen hast, ehe wir uns irgendwelchen schöngeschriebenen Szenarien zuwenden.



> Das ist eine Frage der Masse.



Du bist aber keine Masse. Du bist eine Einzelperson. Mit welcher Bereitschaft die dich umgebenen Durchschnittsdeutschen in einer Kampfsituation zur Hilfe kommen, haben unzählige Studien, Tests und Boulevardmagazine wohl bekannt gegeben.
(was nicht heiß, dass ich an dieser Stelle von Zivilcourage im Angesicht von Gewalt abraten möchte. Aber es geht hier nicht darum, eine sich anbahnende Vergewaltigung zu verhindern, sondern es geht um eine Person, die ggf. einen zweiten Stein schmeißen könnte, aber im Moment niemanden direkt bedrohst und die man selbst angreifen müsste)

Also wieder die Frage: Was machst DU?
Bzw. was machst du dich, weswegen du es verdienst, dass die Polizei dein Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung beendet, dass sie dich niederknüppelt oder dir ein Auge aus dem Schädel spült? (ohne jetzt Einzelfälle überbetonen zu wollen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du bist aber keine Masse. Du bist eine Einzelperson. Mit welcher Bereitschaft die dich umgebenen Durchschnittsdeutschen in einer Kampfsituation zur Hilfe kommen, haben unzählige Studien, Tests und Boulevardmagazine wohl bekannt gegeben.
> (was nicht heiß, dass ich an dieser Stelle von Zivilcourage im Angesicht von Gewalt abraten möchte. Aber es geht hier nicht darum, eine sich anbahnende Vergewaltigung zu verhindern, sondern es geht um eine Person, die ggf. einen zweiten Stein schmeißen könnte, aber im Moment niemanden direkt bedrohst und die man selbst angreifen müsste)
> 
> Also wieder die Frage: Was machst DU?
> Bzw. was machst du dich, weswegen du es verdienst, dass die Polizei dein Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung beendet, dass sie dich niederknüppelt oder dir ein Auge aus dem Schädel spült? (ohne jetzt Einzelfälle überbetonen zu wollen)



Ich weiß wie die Realität ausseiht und eben das erschreckt mich ja so. 
Geht man gemeinsam gegen die wenigen Unruheherde vor, kann man eine sich ausartende Demonstration schneller in den Griff bekommen. Hier wäre es eben wünschenswert, dass Demonstranten und Polizei Hand in Hand arbeiten, denn dem Demonstranten passt es sicher auch nicht in den Kram, dass seine Demonstration für Gewaltakte benutzt wird.


----------



## theLamer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Ich habe nur den Titel gesehen und wollt kurz was dazu schreiben. Den Thread habe ich nicht ganz gelesen.

Mnm nach ist es schon so, dass die Polizei sich nicht immer fair verhält und teils agressiver agiert als nötig. Da ich das bislang auch nur gehört habe und dem Ganzen nie Glauben geschenkt habe, ging ich dieses mal auf eine Demo, um das Ganze mal mit eigenen Augen live und unverzerrt wahrzunehmen. War eine Nazi-Blockade, größtenteils Antifa-Leute, aber auch Mitglieder von Bundesparteien (Linke, Grüne) sowie Gewerkschaften. Also auf gings - schwarzen Kapuzenpulli an, um nicht aufzufallen und auf in die Menge.

Und was ich da gesehen habe, hab ich nicht für möglich gehalten. Teilweise wurden "Blockierer" regelrecht eingekesselt und es entstand großes Gedränge. Was dabei passieren kann, hat man ja auf der Loveparade gesehen. Weiterhin sind teilweise richtig unfaire, feige Aktionen dabei. Habe ein paar Polizisten gesehen, die aus dritter Reihe mit Pfefferspray wahllos in die friedliche Demonstrantenmenge gesprüht haben. Sowie völlig unbegründete Knüppelschläge auf vollkommen friedlichen Demonstranten, von denen sicher auch gar keine Gefahr ausging (1,50m große, zierliche Mädels - denke, jeder Polizist ist da körperlich überlegen). Auch mit ihren Hunden sind sie sehr unvorsichtig und lassen öfters absichtlich mal die Leine länger los, sodass die Hunde zubeißen können. Ich finde das unverantwortbar.

Es mag nicht repräsentativ sein. Aber ich habe gelernt, dass es durchaus ungerechtfertigte Polizeigewalt gibt. Abgespielt hat sich das ganze im Dresden auf der No-Parsaran Demo (Gegendemo zum NPD-Aufmarsch).

Imho sind die Polizisten einfach nicht richtig ausgebildet. Oder es sind die falschen Leute. Etwas Druck muss man schon aushalten können, einige sind offensichtlich nicht belastbar genug. Zwischendurch hab ich auch richtig Wut gespürt gegen die polizeilichen Provokationen, hab aber nix weiter gemacht. Verstehen kann ich die Steinewerfer und brennenden Mülltonnen jetzt teilweise schon.
Wobei hier auch ganz klar gesagt werden muss, dass diese gewalttätigen Autonohmen wahrscheinlich beginnen zu provozieren und die Polizei da an nix Schuld ist.

Wenn es aber Kloppe und Pfeffersprach ohne Vorwarnung für herumstehende ungefährliche und friedliche Demonstranten gibt (wie gesagt teilweise zierliche Frauen), dann hab ich dafür 0 Verständnis und könnte in dem Moment ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste dem Polizisten einen Stein an den Kopf kloppen. Einfach, weil diese tiefe Ungerechtigkeit animalische Triebe in mir weckt. Und ich weiß, dass Selbstjustiz nicht richtig ist. Deshalb werfe ich die Steine auch nicht.

Nur ganz kurz meine 2 cents.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



theLamer schrieb:


> Imho sind die Polizisten einfach nicht richtig ausgebildet. Oder es sind die falschen Leute. Etwas Druck muss man schon aushalten können, einige sind offensichtlich nicht belastbar genug.



Diese Leute werden nicht selten am Wochenende zu ner Sonderschicht verdonnert und ab mitten in der Nacht durch die halbe Republik gekarrt - von Vorbelastung kann definitiv die Rede sein. Und natürlich gibt es eine gewisse Anreicherung von Leuten, die mit den Folgen der Einsätze kein prinzipielles Problem haben und sich deswegen weniger Mühe geben, nicht mitmachen zu müssen.
Aber: Das alles darf bei einer professionellen staatlichen Einsatztruppe eben keine spürbaren Auswirkungen haben.



> Verstehen kann ich die Steinewerfer und brennenden Mülltonnen jetzt teilweise schon.
> Wobei hier auch ganz klar gesagt werden muss, dass diese gewalttätigen Autonohmen wahrscheinlich beginnen zu provozieren und die Polizei da an nix Schuld ist.



Die provozieren definitiv - und es gibt mehr als genug, die vermutlich nichtmal wissen, für/gegen was eigentlich demonstriert wird.
Deswegen sag ich ja auch nichts gegen hartes Eingreifen im allgemeinen. Das Problem ist, dass Leute hart durchgreifen, denen es offensichtlich an der nötigen Kompetenz für dieses Einsatzumfeld fehlt, und das mit Methoden, die unweigerlich massenhaft Kollateralschäden nach sich ziehen. Das wäre so, als wenn die US-Luftwaffe ausschließlich Nuklearwaffen verwenden würde.


P.S.:
Ich hab mir erlaubt, diesen Thread von rechten Spam bzw. den Reaktionen darauf zu bereinigen.


----------



## theLamer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Gut so, danke fürs Entfernen 
ICh mags halt nicht, wenn extremischische (links/rechts, im extremen recht nah beieinander) Parolen dastehen und kann mir es irgendwie nicht verkneifen, was dagegen zu schreiben^^
Am besten sollte man wahrscheinlich gar nicht auf sowas antworten.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Hi!

Nur gut, dass ich's nicht gelesen habe (war an meinem TB zu Gange und hatte 'ne Telefonberatung nebenher) - sonst hätte ich sicher auch was geschrieben.
Der einfachste Weg, mit mir richtig Zoff zu kriegen, ist nun mal, mich in die (politisch) rechte Ecke stellen zu wollen.....

Was die Vorbelastung der Polizisten angeht, ist das sicher richtig - wenn man sich mal ansieht, was die an Stunden kloppen müssen; da sind 200 im Monat schon wenig.....
Aber eben deshalb muss die Führung entsprechend reagieren und solche Konfrontationen vermeiden - sofern man bei 'schwer bewaffnete Polizisten gegen unbewaffnete Kinder' überhaupt von einer Konfrontation reden kann.....

Wäre das anders herum gelaufen, wären die Kinder von irgendwelchen Chaoten so zugerichtet worden, würde auch und gerade die Polizei 'Aufstand machen'.


Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Icejester (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Hi!
> Oha: starker Tobak - und entspricht gar nicht dem, was da passiert und auf den Videos zu sehen ist!
> Und was die Kinder angeht:
> 
> ...



Ich habe nie behauptet, daß die Kinder irgendwas schlimmes gemacht hätten. Ich habe lediglich die Frage gestellt, wie man es als Eltern erlauben kann, daß die eigenen Kinder bei einer Demo mitmachen. Abgesehen davon gibt es auch in dieser Altersklasse genug, die es mit den Regeln nicht so genau nehmen. Da muß man nur mal eine der üblichen Talkshows sehen. Da würde Dir vielleicht noch der Unterkiefer runterfallen. Wohlgemerkt, ich behaupte nicht, daß es in diesem Fall so war, aber ich halte es definitiv nicht für so unmöglich wie Du es zu tun scheinst.




> Sorry, das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung nicht bestätigen - und es ändert nichts an der Rechtslage.Ab gesehen davon, dass alleine Deine Wortwahl ('Konstrukt') schon erkennen lässt, dass Du von Rechtsstaatlichkeit wohl nicht so viel hältst.
> Ich lese daraus, dass Du meinst, was 'anstellen' zu können und niemand sei berechtigt, Willens oder in der Lage, Dich dafür zu Rechenschaft zu ziehen.
> Ich würde sagen: komme mir dabei nicht in die Quere.....​Und wie das Hornberger Schießen geht's nicht aus, solange derjenige, der vorläufig fest nimmt, einen konkreten Anlass hat.
> Der gleiche Paragraph ist es ja beispielsweise, auf welchen sich Ladendetektive stützen, wenn sie einen Ladendieb fest nehmen - dieser §127 StPO und kein anderer.



Jetzt wollen wir uns aber mal nicht im Ton vergreifen, ja?



> Ich gehöre halt nicht zu denen, die weg sehen, wenn bsp. eine Frau angegriffen wird.
> Wenn Du der Meinung bist, eine Straftat verüben zu können und dann mit Deinem Spruch von der Freiheitsberaubung und dem Hornberger Schießen davon kommen zu können, tust Du mir nur noch leid - und wärst ein schönes Beispiel für die immer weiter abnehmende Moral der Gesellschaft.



Ach. Schade. Willste wohl doch. Da kann ich nur sagen: Unverschämtheit! Denk mal scharf darüber nach, was Du da eigentlich von Dir gibst.


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet, daß die Kinder irgendwas schlimmes gemacht hätten. Ich habe lediglich die Frage gestellt, wie man es als Eltern erlauben kann, daß die eigenen Kinder bei einer Demo mitmachen. Abgesehen davon gibt es auch in dieser Altersklasse genug, die es mit den Regeln nicht so genau nehmen. Da muß man nur mal eine der üblichen Talkshows sehen. Da würde Dir vielleicht noch der Unterkiefer runterfallen. Wohlgemerkt, ich behaupte nicht, daß es in diesem Fall so war, aber ich halte es definitiv nicht für so unmöglich wie Du es zu tun scheinst.


 
Ist ja nicht das erste Mal das wir darüber diskutieren, und offenbar hast du noch immer keine Ahnung was da los war. Lernresistenz bis ins Nachthemd, mein lieber Herr

Es war ein Tag wie jeder andere, ganz normale Leute, die z.B. in der Mittagspause im Park spazieren gingen etc. Nichts besonderes. An diesem Tag gab es dann noch einen Marsch von ein paar Schulklassen, mit anschließendem Treffen in der Mitte des Parks, um generell dem Unmut über die eventuelle Baumfällung Luft zu machen. So wie kleine Kinder das nunmal gerne machen, die armen Bäume. Ein ganz normaler Tag also. Just als die Kinder im Park waren, rückte aber die Polizei mit Wasserwerfer und Pfefferspray an, umzäunte den Park, ließ niemanden mehr RAUS! Rein kamen noch genug, aber raus gings nicht mehr. Habe ich alles auf den Livecams gesehen, unfassbar! Die kleinen Kinder wurden eingekesselt und teilweise niedergeknüppelt! 

Es ist ja nicht so das da eine gewaltige Demo lief und plötzlich irgendwelche Eltern ihre Kinder anschleppten, nein. Die Kinder waren da, als die Polizei diese Aktion startete, und das hätten sie auch locker 2h später machen können, dann wären die Kinder schon zu Hause gewesen, und kein einziges Kind wäre zu schaden gekommen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

So weit ich weiß, sollte diese Räumung der Polizei eigentlich auch erst ab 15 Uhr statt finden - lange, nach dem Ende der genehmigten Schülerdemo.
Irgendwer - ich weiß nicht wer - hat dann aber diese Aktion plötzlich auf 10 Uhr vorgezogen.


Ansonsten stimme ich Dir 100%ig zu, Nyso.
Ist Lernrestistenz behandelbar?


grüße

jochen


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Demos bringen sowieso nichts, erhöhen nur die Steuern, sowieso dumm wer dahin geht. Das ist der falsche Weg in der heutigen Welt, da zählt nur noch Politik.


----------



## nyso (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Dir ist schon bewusst das demonstrieren eine aktive Form der Teilhabe an der Politik ist?


----------



## Schienenbruch (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Hi!

Ab davon: ohne Demos in den 70er und 80er hätten wir heute keine Grünen in den Parlamenten - und bsp. auch keinen Atomausstieg, welche Meinung (meine ist zwiespältig) dazu man auch haben mag.

Grüße

jochen


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ab davon: ohne Demos in den 70er und 80er hätten wir heute keine Grünen in den Parlamenten - und bsp. auch keinen Atomausstieg, welche Meinung (meine ist zwiespältig) dazu man auch haben mag.


 
Glaube ich nicht. Eine Partei kann man auch gründen ohne demonstrieren zu müssen, man muss nur die Ideologie haben und die gibt es auch so.
Immerhin muss ich mir da nur meine Eltern anschauen, die einen andere politische Einstellung haben als ich.
Das kommt ja nicht davon, dass ich als Jugendlicher demonstriert hab, sondern einfach, weil ich mir andere Gedanken machen als sie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Nur gut, dass ich's nicht gelesen habe (war an meinem TB zu Gange und hatte 'ne Telefonberatung nebenher) - sonst hätte ich sicher auch was geschrieben.
> Der einfachste Weg, mit mir richtig Zoff zu kriegen, ist nun mal, mich in die (politisch) rechte Ecke stellen zu wollen.....



Keine Sorge. Du wärst eher Gefahr gelaufen, im Vergleich links alternativ zu erscheinen.




Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Ansonsten stimme ich Dir 100%ig zu, Nyso.
> Ist Lernrestistenz behandelbar?



Man kann die Symptome bekämpfen.





Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Demos bringen sowieso nichts, erhöhen nur die Steuern, sowieso dumm wer dahin geht. Das ist der falsche Weg in der heutigen Welt, da zählt nur noch Politik.


 
Da magst du recht haben, wenn man sich die Ausbildung von Regelungen in Deutschland mal durchdenkt. Aber sollte nicht eben gerade, weil man sie durchdenken sollte, diese Feststellung auf intellektuellem Wege verbreitet werden, statt mit dem Schlagstock?
Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen sollten Demos eigentlich keinen Nutzen haben (wobei ich bei einigen unserer Politiker den Eindruck haben, dass sie sehr wohl auf diesem Wege daraufhingewiesen werden müssen, dass sie mal wieder was verpennt haben) und die, die es haben, missbrauchen dabei eigentlich das Demonstrationsrecht. Aber: Diese Feststellung berechtigt niemanden dazu, die Grundrechte auf Kundgebungen bzw. körperliche Unversehrtheit zu ignorieren. Wenn man Demonstrationen aufgrund fehlendem Nutzen/entstehender Kosten verhindern möchte, dann muss das auf gesetzlichem Wege über die Zulassungsbedingungen laufen (ich wäre, aufgrund des Missbrauchpotentials, dagegen) - nicht darüber, dass man allen Angst davon einjagt, ihre Wohnung zu verlassen. Das sind dann tatsächlich Nazimethoden.


----------



## nyso (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Zumal man, zieht man den Kosten/Nutzenfaktor herran, gleiche diverse Fußball-Partien, bei denen es IMMER zu Gewalt und großem Polizeieinsatz kommt, verbieten sollte. Für solch einen Scheiß geht unser Steuergeld nämlich auch drauf


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



nyso schrieb:


> Zumal man, zieht man den Kosten/Nutzenfaktor herran, gleiche diverse Fußball-Partien, bei denen es IMMER zu Gewalt und großem Polizeieinsatz kommt, verbieten sollte. Für solch einen Scheiß geht unser Steuergeld nämlich auch drauf


 
Der Fußballverein muss dafür aufkommen.


----------



## Icejester (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*



nyso schrieb:


> An diesem Tag gab es dann noch einen Marsch von ein paar Schulklassen, mit anschließendem Treffen in der Mitte des Parks, um generell dem Unmut über die eventuelle Baumfällung Luft zu machen. So wie kleine Kinder das nunmal gerne machen, die armen Bäume.


 Jetzt lassen wir doch mal die Kirche im Dorf. Das ist doch nicht schlüssig. Kinder interessieren sich für sowas nicht. Noch weniger organisieren sie sich selbst, um eine Demo zu veranstalten. Hier war immerhin die Rede von 12 bis 15-jährigen. In dem Alter interessiert man sich für den Wochenendausflug, die nächste Klassenarbeit, Freunde und Videospiele, aber nicht für Demonstrationen. Das läßt für mich nur den Schluß zu, daß diese Kinder von irgendwem, wahrscheinlich ihren Lehrern, instrumentalisiert worden sind für Zwecke, hinter denen sie selbst überhaupt nicht stehen. Und genau DAS ist schändlich und verantwortungslos.

Exakt sowas ist mir in meiner Schulzeit in ähnlichem Alter übrigens auch mal passiert. Im Nachhinein würde ich sagen, unsere Klasse oder zumindest Einzelne, die es wirklich nicht wollten, hätten sich weigern sollen. Aber in dem Alter weigert man sich eben nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Sorry, dem muss ich wiederversprechen: 13-14 jährige können sich sehr wohl für Politik interessieren. Nicht umsonst wird schon so lange um Wahlrecht ab16 diskutiert. Auf solche Gedanken kommen nur Leute, die schon bevor sie 15 waren, mal einen Blick auf sowas geworfen haben.
Es lässt sich darüber streiten, ob die gebildete Meinung fundiert ist (auch bei wesentlich älteren...), aber die Teilnahme an Demonstrationen sind keineswegs außergewöhnlich und auch nicht immer durch Eltern oder Schulfrei unterstützt. (was ich persönlich auch nicht mag, aber auch dazu gibt es andere Ansichten. Vor kurzem wurde hier ein erhöhtes Stimmgewicht für Eltern bei Wahlen gefordert...)


----------



## nyso (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Kinder, denen bewusst ist das ihre Lieblinsbäume gefällt werden sollen, können sich ganz wunderbar alleine organisieren. Spätestens mit der Einschulung sind Kinder dazu in der Lage, mit 12-14 ist es ganz sicher so. Oder hast du mit 12 deine Eltern planen lassen, wenn du mit deinen Freunden auf den Spielplatz wolltest?

Die Kinder bekunden Interesse, Eltern und Lehrer sind begeistert und sorgen für die Genehmigung der Demo, und schon gehts los. Sehe ich kein Problem bei.

Den Kindern ging es da ganz sicher nicht um die Planung an sich, die möglichen Kosten oder riesige Berechnungen. Den Kindern ging es um ihre Bäume, und da sind Kinder ganz schnell engagiert.


----------



## Icejester (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Ausnahmen gibt es sicherlich immer. Das ist gar keine Frage. Aber wenn das Interesse dieser Altersklasse wirklich nennenswert wäre, wäre doch jetzt bei den Bürgerschaftswahlen in Bremen die Wahlbeteiligung nicht erneut gesunken. Immerhin durfte man da jetzt ab 16 wählen. Allerdings habe ich nirgends lesen können, daß 16- und 17-Jährige massenhaft an die Urnen geströmt wären. Im Gegenteil. Die Mehrheit der Unter-18-Jährigen hat sich gepflegt enthalten. Das politische Interesse steigt also mit dem Alter.

In Berlin kann man bei Kommunalwahlen übrigens dasselbe Phänomen beobachten. Die durschnittliche Wahlbeteiligung lag dort zuletzt bei rund 55%, wobei aber nur 45% aus der Gruppe der Minderjährigen ihre Stimme abgegeben haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Und jetzt vergleichen wir nochmal "45%" mit "interessieren sich für sowas nicht" 
Hat ja niemand gesagt, dass alle Kinder B-Ws in den dem Park waren. Aber deine Behauptung war, dass es ausschließlich Kinder gewesen sein können, die keinerlei Eigeninteresse hatten.


----------



## Icejester (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Ich habe nie "ausschließlich" gesagt. Ein bis zwei werden schon ein Eigeninteresse gehabt haben. Der Rest war sicherlich dankbar um einen freien Schultag.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Polizeieinsätze gegen Demonstranten*

Du solltest nicht von Deiner eigenen (miesen?) Meinung auf die der Schüler schießen.
Es ist zwar oft abhängig von dem Engagement von Schule und Lehrern, aber die heutige Jugend interessiert sich durchaus wesentlich mehr, als frühere Generationen.


----------

